#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  vriendinnen gezocht

## laila75

hoi,meiden

ik ben laila en woon in adam zelfstandig.ben 31 jr.
ik hoop via deze weg met leuke meiden in contact te komen. 
ik hou van zo nu en dan uit te gaan maar helaas mijn huidige vriendinnen hebben inmiddels een vaste relatie.hou jij ook van zo nu en dan uit te gaan winkelen bios uit eten terrasje pakken en wie weet er een mooie vrienschap aan over houden.ben je tussen de 28 en 35 en woonachtig omgeving adam stuur me dan een pmtje.en wie weet tot gauw.

grt laila

----------


## Monna

Hallo Laila,

Het lijkt me leuk om met elkaar in contact te komen en wie weet houden we dan ook daadwerkelijk contact  :blij:  
Ik ben een leuke spontane maroc meid van 34 lentes jong. En net als jij ook zelfstandig en single, en opzoek naar leuke vriendinnen om samen leuke dingen te doen (dit puur vriendschappelijk). 
Woonachtig in de omg. Rdam. 
Als het je wat lijkt, mail me dan via deze site jouw e-mailadres en dan stuur ik je een mailtje terug.
Beslama.
Groetjes,
Monna

----------


## inssaf1

Hoi,

Het lijkt me leuk om met jouw kennis te maken en een vriendschap op te bouwen. 

Ik ben een Marokkaanse vrouw van 30 en woon in Amsterdam en heb zoals jij hierboven beschrijft dezelfde interesses en het lijkt me leuk zo nu en dan gezellig samen weg te gaan.

Groetjes en tot spreeks,

----------


## chiko24

> _Geplaatst door inssaf1_ 
> *Hoi,
> 
> Het lijkt me leuk om met jouw kennis te maken en een vriendschap op te bouwen. 
> 
> Ik ben een Marokkaanse vrouw van 30 en woon in Amsterdam en heb zoals jij hierboven beschrijft dezelfde interesses en het lijkt me leuk zo nu en dan gezellig samen weg te gaan.
> 
> Groetjes en tot spreeks,*


mag ik ook mee  :hihi:

----------


## inssaf1

> _Geplaatst door chiko24_ 
> *mag ik ook mee *


Tuurlijk mag je mee  :Smilie:

----------


## zwarte-ogen

Hallo dames,

Hebben jullie al afgesproken? Hier nog een dame uit omstreken A'dam.

Lijkt me wel leuk....laat maar wat van je horen.

----------


## sab1977

hallo dames,

Ikke ben een maroc meid van 28 jaar en hou net als jullie van lekker genieten uitgaan kom uit almere maar ga vaak uit in amsterdam hou van gezelschap en ja waarom niet en keer een meiden avond ga nu weinig met maroc meiden om maar mis het wel is toch anders 

nou ik hoor het wel 
groetjes,
sabriene

----------


## Asna

heeeeeeee,
wacht op mij, ik wil ook mee. ik ben een meid van 30 kom uit de omgeving Den Haag. Ik mis het echt, sinds ik een vaste baan heb komt er niets of weinig meer van terrecht.
groetjes

----------


## zwarte-ogen

He meiden, we willen allemaal hetzelfde.

Wanneer gaan we dan afspreken, kom op dames, actie!!!!!

----------


## hakima00

hallo dames, ik ben een 29 jarige moeder die sinds kort in belgie woont maar nog veel in nederland komt....ik ben ook op zoek naar leuke meiden omdingen mee te onder nemen zonder al dat moeilijke gedoe....hoop wat te horen...groetjes aan jullie allemaal hakima  :handbang:

----------


## oujdia86

hallo......hier ook een marokkaanse dame van 32 jaar die ook regelmatig leuke dingen onderneemt.lijkt het je wat,dan zou ik zeggen ewa kom op.gezellig toch?ik kom zelf uit noord brabant en ben vaak uit in belgie.nou ik hoor het wel.groetjes......

----------


## el amel

Hier een onwijs leuk spontane meid van 30. Ik zou het niet leuk vinden als jullie zonder mij afspreken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## glimlach2

hallo ik ben karima 27. ik heb het ook altijd druk met mijn werk, ben aan toe aan gezelschap laat het mij weten. kom uit utrecht

----------


## oujdia86

nou meiden,ik vraag me nog steeds af of er nog een ontmoeting zal plaats vinden....laat wat horen,ik ben reuze benieuwd.

----------


## zaouit sun 2

> nou meiden,ik vraag me nog steeds af of er nog een ontmoeting zal plaats vinden....laat wat horen,ik ben reuze benieuwd.


Ik geloof niet dat er iets uit komt. Zie de datums, begint bij 2005!!!!!!!!!!
 :jammer:

----------


## Gitana1

Salaam moehalaikoem

een vraagje, wat bedoel je met weggaan,uitgaan???

Want gewoon weggaan iets gaan eten,vind ik niet erg.

Maar ergens uitgaan ?? Nee Dank u

----------


## luvley

Hallo Laila75,

leuk!!! Ik herken mezelf in wat je schrtijft. Ik vind t ook een leuke actie van je. Ik sluit mij er bij aan. Hopenlijk zijn er nog meer gezellige leuke meiden die dit serieus nemen. Ik in ieder geval wel.

----------


## casaoui_1

> nou meiden,ik vraag me nog steeds af of er nog een ontmoeting zal plaats vinden....laat wat horen,ik ben reuze benieuwd.


anders doen we dat jij en ik lief dame.

----------


## mussi111

ik ben man van 30 wil ook met je uit gaan in r dam als je wil of moet het perse dames zijn ?

----------


## zaouit sun 2

> ik ben man van 30 wil ook met je uit gaan in r dam als je wil of moet het perse dames zijn ?


Staat bij je geslacht vrouw??????

ben je man of vrouw ???

----------


## oujdia86

> anders doen we dat jij en ik lief dame.


 ja je hebt wat dat betreft gelijk,want ik hoor niets dus ja..dan maar jij en ik alleen...

----------


## samra1982

He dames mag ik ook mee!!!!!!!!!! me relatie van 5 jaar is net voorbij wel nu echt alleen maar van het leven genieten. maar ben wel 26 jaar en woonachtig in Amsterdam.
Zullen we met z 'n allen afspreken na de ramadan???? groetjes van gebroken hartje

----------


## missferr

hey dame,alles goed?ik ben een vrijgezellig meid van 30 die ook zelfstandig woont,Ik weet hoe het is.Wil je gezellig kletsen over koetjes en kalfjes reageer dan.
gr

----------


## riffie-79

sallam dames alles goed en hier is nog een riffie die wilt ook met jullie mee het lijkt me ook gezellig samen met jullie uit en leuk dingen te doen dus wanneer gaan we afsprekken dames??? :hihi:

----------

